# Carrot greens --what to do?



## Torch404 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been looking out the kitchen window at my neighbour’s garden, which right now is pretty baron. However there is a mess of carrots and beautiful carrot greens. I was thinking of making a wine out of his carrot greens. Of course I can not find any recipes online. The closest recipes I can find are parsley wine although the flavour is not quite the same; carrot greens can be a little bitter, but I'm hoping that levels off over time. So I'm looking for a little help on the recipe I'm putting together. 


3-4 cups loosely packed of frozen carrot greens
1 can white grape juice concentrate
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tbl spoon of black tea (for tannins)
1 champagne yeast (it's just what I have)
Sugar up to 1090
water up to a gallon

Boiling water poured on greens, add the rest of ingredients into primary for a few days then into secondary till cleared enough to bottle. I imagine a pectin enzyme would help but I have none; I’m hoping that freezing will break down the cell structure enough.

I'd appreciate any advice you might have. Thanks


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

T, I don't see any reason whatsoever you shouldn't make this work. I think you are on the right track following a parsley wine recipe. There are a few people in here who make basil wine.

Personnally I haven't tied to make wine from any kind of vegetables....YET!LOL

I too have a neighbor that loves to grow his carrots. I ALWAYS get the greens from him. I love to use them in soup etc. You can blach them first and freeze them, but I like to drie them out and use them just as I would dried parsley.

Keep us posted, would like to see how it turns out.

Troy


----------



## Torch404 (Nov 11, 2009)

I realized I might need some acid in that recipe so I'll most likely juice a lemon into it as well.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 11, 2009)

a cup of black tea would help if you added that as well.

Allie


----------

